# EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2015)

EVGA's GTX 960 SSC is built upon the company's famous ACX Cooler for extremely low noise levels, and it turns itself off completely while idling. The card is also overclocked out of the box with a sizable overclock that helps it gain 5% performance over the NVIDIA reference design.

*Show full review*


----------



## v12dock (Jan 22, 2015)

EVGA card on TPU?


----------



## DeNeDe (Jan 22, 2015)

still no backplate


----------



## btarunr (Jan 22, 2015)

v12dock said:


> EVGA card on TPU?



This is only our 27th EVGA review:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=&manufacturer=EVGA&pp=25&order=date


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 23, 2015)

DeNeDe said:


> still no backplate


The ASUS Strix has a back plate, and shorter PCB, although the overall length may be the same due to the dual fans.
If a Liquid cooler could be adapted to suit, the ASUS should suit an ITX system.


----------



## xorbe (Jan 23, 2015)

btarunr said:


> This is only our 27th EVGA review:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=&manufacturer=EVGA&pp=25&order=date



Sure, but they were all _just_ freshly posted this decade!


----------



## btarunr (Jan 23, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Sure, but they were all _just_ freshly posted this decade!



22 out of those 27 were posted in this decade.


----------



## v12dock (Jan 23, 2015)

btarunr said:


> This is only our 27th EVGA review:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=&manufacturer=EVGA&pp=25&order=date



I guess I just never noticed them and assumed TPU didn't review EVGA for some reason.


----------



## Darksword (Jan 24, 2015)

It doesn't need a backplate, geez.


----------



## fpsjoe (Jan 27, 2015)

Out of curiosity, could someone answer this for me please as it will decide whether or not I will purchase this card ~ 

I currently have installed a 450 watt PSU and wondered would this be enough to run the card? I have looked on various reviews and it states "350W PSU Required" and wondered would my 450 be ok? 

Any help would be highly useful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2015)

Yup should definitely be fine with 450 W, unless it's some no-name crap


----------



## fpsjoe (Jan 27, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Yup should definitely be fine with 450 W, unless it's some no-name crap



Thanks for the quick reply, just wanted to be 100% before purchasing!


----------



## Zapitron (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a ridiculously dumb question that will astound some of you.  I should explain that have not bought a discrete graphics card of any kind, in a *very* long time. (Been plenty happy with integrated video. I don't game much, _yet_.)

Page 3 of the review says the box comes with a "PCIe power cable" but what (exactly) will that plug into?  Is it required that my power supply have PEG 8 (or PEG 6) connectors, or does it adapt to molex somehow?

I'm thinking of repurposing an obsolete file server into an HTPC (with some mid-range gaming potential) and it has a perfectly good (Seasonic!) power supply of sufficient wattage.  But the PSU just has lots of molex and sata power connectors, and no PCIE power connectors.  (Yeah, I can buy a fancy new modular PSU but then I'd have my old PSU as a leftover, and I have an irrational hatred of waste.)


----------



## Katanai (Jan 27, 2015)

Zapitron said:


> I have a ridiculously dumb question that will astound some of you.  I should explain that have not bought a discrete graphics card of any kind, in a *very* long time. (Been plenty happy with integrated video. I don't game much, _yet_.)
> 
> Page 3 of the review says the box comes with a "PCIe power cable" but what (exactly) will that plug into?  Is it required that my power supply have PEG 8 (or PEG 6) connectors, or does it adapt to molex somehow?
> 
> I'm thinking of repurposing an obsolete file server into an HTPC (with some mid-range gaming potential) and it has a perfectly good (Seasonic!) power supply of sufficient wattage.  But the PSU just has lots of molex and sata power connectors, and no PCIE power connectors.  (Yeah, I can buy a fancy new modular PSU but then I'd have my old PSU as a leftover, and I have an irrational hatred of waste.)



It's not really a problem man. There are adaptors from molex to PCIE widely available. It's not the optimal way to feed a video card but this one doesn't draw that much power so it should work just fine. Still you should check the PSU again, if it's not really a dinosaur it should have something like this coming from it:


----------



## Katanai (Jan 27, 2015)

If it doesn't this is what you're looking for and it should be available in any decent PC shop:


----------



## Zapitron (Jan 28, 2015)

My PSU isn't really a dinosaur (I bought it in 2010) but it definitely doesn't have such connectors.  It's from a fileserver build where (this is hazy) I probably ruled out PSUs with PCIE connectors as "frivolous things for gamers, unsuitable for my snobby server." That's not a direct quote, but a reasonable reconstruction of my 2010 thought.

Thanks for the picture of the molex-pcie adapter, Katanai.  I don't mind ordering one (I bet they're two bucks or something), but I'd rather not if one comes in the box.  And I _think_ I see one in the photo on the review's Package Contents page, but I can't be sure that's what I'm looking at. ("Computer, enhance!"  Damn, it's not working; the blown-up image isn't becoming higher-res.  Maybe after I install my first discrete video card of millennium (!), I'll have that ability.)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 28, 2015)

This is amazing. A $200 card can play the most demanding games at 1440p above 30 FPS. Now we can stop talking about needing a Titan to play at 1440p.


----------

